# Computer powers on, Fast GPU fan, no display.



## Slaythem (Apr 12, 2011)

First and foremost, my tech level is high. I have a degree in Network Administration, and I've been working with computer hardware for about 8 years.
About a week or so ago we had bad storms in the area and when I cam home from work, my computer was off (obviously from power outage). I didn't think anything of it, because it's happened before. 

I turned the computer on and realized that the GPU fan wasn't slowing down and there wasn't any display on the monitor (monitor shows "No Signal"). Usually my fan spins really fast for the first 5 seconds after I power the computer on(this started happening after I updated my bios a few months ago. I assume it's a fan test) and then it slows down to a normal speed.
So the symptoms are: Computer powers on just fine. No display is sent to the monitor, and the GPU fan is really fast.

Troubleshooting I've done: 
1. Took CMOS battery out and unplugged power for a few moments, replaced the battery. After I did that and powered on it powered up, fast fan, no display, but then the fans slowed down for about 20 seconds and then sped back up. Once I powered down and tried again it went back to the previous state(fast fans not slowign down).

2. Swapped video card out for a known working video card. Same result.

3. Reseated video card and RAM. Unplugged any extra peripherals (usb powered items) Same result.

4. I even tried unplugging the HDD and powering on to see if I atleast got a picture.

Things I haven't tried/haven't been able to try:
Different PSU, CPU/Mobo, Different RAM.

I was going to purchase another MOBO but I figured I'd get a few opinions before buying anything. 
I will be going to a friends house over the weekend to try ram, and mobo/psu. but if yall could give me any other insight it would be great.
I've never had this type of issue before.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the specs of the PC.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

Closely inspect the motherboard for any damaged capacitors.

Testing with another PSU would be a good place to start.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Certainly sounds like a power issue. Knowing what hardware we're working with is always helpful.


----------



## Slaythem (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah I apologize, I meant to post this but I was at work and I don't have my equipment memorized.

Mobo - Gigabyte GA-M750SLI-DS4
GPU - EVGA Geforce 9800gtx+
CPU - AMD Athlon 64x2 5000+
RAM - G skill 2gb ddr2
PSU - Rosewill Xtreme 850W

I thought about it being the PSU, but I've had PSU issues in the past and none of them acted this way. Typically they wouldn't power on at all or it would turn on and then shut off quickly.

As for capacitors, It's typically the first thing I check. My mobo has the solid capacitors. From what I could see, the mobo is visibly OK.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

> So the symptoms are: *Computer powers on just fine.* No display is sent to the monitor, and the GPU fan is really fast.


how do u know this? how did u prove this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rosewill PSU's are pretty much junk so that would be my first concern.


----------



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

My frnd I have also same issue with my motherboard there is no display on screen I tried lot of solutions eg. I changed RAM, PSU, but at last I comes on conclusion that the VGA chip on my board is not working....... so better way you should change that chip....


----------



## Slaythem (Apr 12, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Rosewill PSU's are pretty much junk so that would be my first concern.


 I admit I thought that as well. But This PSU had great reviews. I figured I'd try it out because I've had bad luck with really good quality brands of Power supplies. So far this one lasted longer than the good brands I've used haha.

But I will be trying a different power supply asap.


----------

